# Internet



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Do you have call waiting or some other feature that beeps at you when activated? That could have been cutting the signal off. You need to deactivate those features when computer dialing.


----------



## Handylassie (Jul 1, 2016)

No call waiting.

I only have a cell phone.

For my TV's I use antennas. Mostly I use Roku for Netflix.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My DSL was constantly dropping me and I complained frequently. Same response, they said the problem was on my end. I kept resetting and struggling through and finally everything started working as it should. I'm guessing they eventually stumbled across the problem equipment for whatever reason but, knock on wood, all has been well for almost a year. That problem was ongoing and never resolved for almost a year. I came close to switching to another service but now I get to do that in a timely manner.

Bud


----------



## EmilioRamirez (Jul 6, 2016)

There are a few "hacks" on the Internet, if you Google them.

But the only and best solution is to upgrade your Internet connection.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

There are so many pieces that can go bad in an Internet connection and some maybe temp or moisture related . Intermittent as you say. I find cable modem, home
Networking devices etc are very susceptible to voltage spikes and brownouts etc. since I put all of my home networking device on a UPS I have not had a device failure.


----------



## DIY206 (Apr 15, 2021)

Handylassie said:


> I only have a low speed internet for my computers. Its fine for me.
> 
> Last week I kept getting disconnected every half hr. Called the provider who said everything checked out so it was my equiptment, the modem and router. This went on for four days.
> 
> ...


I’m not sure if you have cable or DSL, I’m a lineman for a cable company and if it wasn’t for intermittent problems in the cable system I probably wouldn’t have a job. More of that goes on than you could believe


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's a 5 year old thread.


----------

